# Magia por categorías > Magia Infantil >  cumpleaños infantil

## alexmoncada

mi hijo esta por cumplir años, quien conoce a un mago bueno en el centro de la ciudad de buenos aires ¿? mi hija menos le tiene miedo pero a mi hijo mayor les encanta y quiere ser uno de ellos jaja  :Cool1:

----------

